# 30 min bis saison 3 start! wer kann sich was leisten?



## AlloyP (28. November 2007)

hi!
ich fang mal an

hab 25k ehre und 1850 arena punkte  
1-2 teile erden sich schon ausgehen. hoff ich mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fatsch (28. November 2007)

hrhr,


<-50k Ehre
<-5k Arena Points


----------



## Bonya (28. November 2007)

Ich hab 30k ehre und 1600 arena punkte

Also 2 teile s1 und das schild von s2 holl ich mir


----------



## Mardras (28. November 2007)

AlloyP schrieb:


> hi!
> ich fang mal an
> 
> hab 25k ehre und 1850 arena punkte
> ...



Sinn? 

Auf der Suche nach dem Sinn dieses Freds...


----------



## SixtenF (28. November 2007)

:-)


----------



## Mr_Richfield (28. November 2007)

ich hab 40k ehre und 1100 arenapunkte ...
hab heute 4 neue teile  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowfly (28. November 2007)

Ich habe wenn es hoch kommt 1000 Ehre und 0 Arena Punkt da ich ein PvP Verweigerer bin ^^.

Und ich freue mich das die S3 Teil eine begrenzung haben *grins*


----------



## Huutch (28. November 2007)

38k ehre und ca 200 arenapunkte ob ich 3 teile bekomme?


----------



## Cazor (28. November 2007)

SixtenF schrieb:


> :-)



hr hr


----------



## DarKSkulL1976 (28. November 2007)

Mr_Richfield schrieb:


> ich hab 40k ehre und 1100 arenapunkte ...
> hab heute 4 neue teile
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


66k ehre

3000  arena 

3 teile s1 + 2 schwerter


2 teile arena


----------



## ultranenime (28. November 2007)

Cazor schrieb:


> hr hr


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   juhu endlich


----------



## PallyPower01337 (28. November 2007)

falls es jemand interessiert^^

ich habe 69k ehre und leider nur 1200arena points

ich hol mir s1 heal streitkolben und 2-3 rüstungsitems


----------



## Finsterniss (28. November 2007)

65k Ehre 1200 Arenapunkte, ma schaun


----------



## ultranenime (28. November 2007)

gibts die teile in halle der legenden die s1 teile?


----------



## Aphrôdîtè2 (28. November 2007)

ca 19 k ehre und 1100 arena punkte... hoffe zumindet für 1 teil s1 -.-


----------



## SmokeOnIce (28. November 2007)

50k Ehre und 1000 Arenapkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werd mir erstmal das restliche Arena Set 1 holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huutch (28. November 2007)

Aphrôdîtè2 schrieb:


> ca 19 k ehre und 1100 arena punkte... hoffe zumindet für 1 teil s1 -.-




Du brauchst ca 14 -15 k ehre für ein s1 teil und die passenden Marken!


----------



## Aphrôdîtè2 (28. November 2007)

Huutch schrieb:


> Du brauchst ca 14 -15 k ehre für ein s1 teil und die passenden Marken!



ich schwimme in marken :/


----------



## sLy.Gaming (28. November 2007)

28k Ehre und 2200 arena punkte => 2 s1 teile und 1 s2 teil

wann genau sind die server wieder on? Erst genau um 11 uhr oder kanns sein dass sie schon bissel vorher on kommen?


----------



## evvr (28. November 2007)

74k ehre und 8k arena points >_<


----------



## Dusatori (28. November 2007)

75k ehre und 0 Arena xD

mag nur BG und kein Arena


----------



## ~Healer~ (28. November 2007)

habe knappe 40k ehre,
s1 teile werd ich mir holen


----------



## ultranenime (28. November 2007)

wäre schon wenn das jemand sagt wo´s man die s1 teile holen kann. und denke net das der server früher on geht, eher später


----------



## Cazor (28. November 2007)

ultranenime schrieb:


> wäre schon wenn das jemand sagt wo´s man die s1 teile holen kann. und denke net das der server früher on geht, eher später


Die wirds sicher in der Halle der Legenden/Champions geben. Is doch für Ehre.. Lauf einfach der Meute hinterher^^


----------



## Huutch (28. November 2007)

ultranenime schrieb:


> wäre schon wenn das jemand sagt wo´s man die s1 teile holen kann. und denke net das der server früher on geht, eher später




Allis in der Halle der Champion
Horde in Ogrimmar wie die Hütte da heisst ka!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faenwulfson (28. November 2007)

Shadowfly schrieb:


> Ich habe wenn es hoch kommt 1000 Ehre und 0 Arena Punkt da ich ein PvP Verweigerer bin ^^.
> 
> Und ich freue mich das die S3 Teil eine begrenzung haben *grins*



Hehe kann ich verstehn, hab ca. 500 Ehre und 120 Arenapunkte ^^. Austesten muss man es ja mal bevor man es verweigert ^^


----------



## rambule (28. November 2007)

42k ehre

2k Arena Points 

aber für s3 Teile Wart ich bis ich nen 2tes Teil von s3 Holen kann^^    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heynrich (28. November 2007)

Mardras schrieb:


> Sinn?
> 
> Auf der Suche nach dem Sinn dieses Freds...




Der Sinn ist, dass der Ersteller sich dafür interessiert, wer sich was leisten kann, siehe Titel *g*


----------



## ultranenime (28. November 2007)

bei den schnellen antworten, kann man es schon net mehr thread nennen, eher chat^^


----------



## Cazor (28. November 2007)

ultranenime schrieb:


> bei den schnellen antworten, kann man es schon net mehr thread nennen, eher chat^^


Hab ich au grad gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorbardin (28. November 2007)

evvr schrieb:


> 74k ehre und 8k arena points >_<



Leider verkackt, weil das Arenapunktecap bei 5K liegt


----------



## Mortelstrike (28. November 2007)

Ich hab 124k null plan und 9k durchblick


----------



## Salena_priest (28. November 2007)

75k ehre und 4k arena points^^ hab lange drauf gespart aber es lohnt sich ja kauf mir dann gleich 5 teile um ehre und helm + hose von s3^^ verzauberungen und sockel hab ich schon alles!


----------



## Jaq (28. November 2007)

4,7k Arena und nur 30k ehre... muss noch Allys abfarmen gehen ^^
Aber freue mich auf den *hoffentlichkriegichihn* Gladiatorentitel!


----------



## SixtenF (28. November 2007)

Cazor schrieb:


> hr hr


auch am warten?


----------



## stremi (28. November 2007)

ca. 2000ehre und 1190 arenapoints... also für s3 handschuhe reichts^^


----------



## Schuss (28. November 2007)

75k Ehre und 5k Arena Punkte...
Zumindest das Ehre Cap sollte man doch voll haben wenn man weiß das ne neue Season ansteht =P


----------



## Thorbardin (28. November 2007)

Kann eh nicht zocken,
hock @work


----------



## Cazor (28. November 2007)

SixtenF schrieb:


> auch am warten?



nee auf Arbeit (psst)


----------



## Throgan (28. November 2007)

Schami 20k Ehre, evtl. ne Mainhand...
Schurke 2k Arena points, wird wohl weiter sparen =)


----------



## Mortelstrike (28. November 2007)

Thorbardin schrieb:


> Kann eh nicht zocken,
> hock @work






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dormelosch (28. November 2007)

Ich liebe vollkommen sinnlos Schwanzvergleiche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !


20000 Ehre
5000 Arena

Werde mir Kopf, Schuhe, Hosen und Handschuhe holen!


----------



## Jaq (28. November 2007)

Mein Beileid Thorbardin. 
@schuss ich hab net die zeit für bg's ^^


----------



## Tja (28. November 2007)

63k Ehre, 3k Arenapunkte

Werden wohl paar  neue Epixx werden mal schauen.


----------



## ultranenime (28. November 2007)

die wohl längsten 20min. der welt


----------



## SixtenF (28. November 2007)

Cazor schrieb:


> nee auf Arbeit (psst)


:-)


----------



## Mortelstrike (28. November 2007)

ultranenime schrieb:


> die wohl längsten 20min. der welt



so gehts mir auch^^


----------



## Thorbardin (28. November 2007)

harrharrharr


----------



## Hoschie78 (28. November 2007)

ihr vergesst aber nicht, dass ihr auch Marken der Bg´s dafür braucht ? ;-)


----------



## Morientes (28. November 2007)

5k arena points
74,9k ehre

und von allen BGs 100 marken


----------



## sLy.Gaming (28. November 2007)

> die wohl längsten 20min. der welt



jap !


----------



## Cazor (28. November 2007)

SixtenF schrieb:


> auch am warten?



grüß Co bitte, Chars stehen da, wo wir gestern waren und warten! Komme bald, thx (Caatra)


----------



## Mortelstrike (28. November 2007)

In Area 52 gehts bestimmt wieder voll ab, wie bei s2


----------



## SixtenF (28. November 2007)

Hoschie78 schrieb:


> ihr vergesst aber nicht, dass ihr auch Marken der Bg´s dafür braucht ? ;-)


die dinger im briefkasten?


----------



## SixtenF (28. November 2007)

Cazor schrieb:


> grüß Co bitte, Chars stehen da, wo wir gestern waren und warten! Komme bald, thx (Caatra)


mach ich


----------



## Gabler (28. November 2007)

mann darf halt nur 5k arenapkt in die neue saison nehmen^^

hab leider nur 14k ehre und 1k arena


----------



## Riane (28. November 2007)

boah wie ich keinen nerv dazu hätte 75k ehre zu farmen.. 
hab im moment ~8k ehre und 900 arenapunkte! ;D

das gibt..





..nix! x_X was mich aber net stört! Skill > Equipment


----------



## Turkod (28. November 2007)

Schurke: 72k Ehre, 1300 Arena
Schami: 61k Ehre , 0 Arena
Jäger: 30k Ehre,  1250 Arena

Stehen alle 3 Schon in der Halle und warten das ich um 16 Uhr von der Arbeit nach Hause komme!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mgfhaki (28. November 2007)

pimps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freshman123 (28. November 2007)

Ich nehme wohl so 30k Ehre und 2,5k Areana Punkte.

Es reicht jedenfalls für 3 Teile, habe aber schon ein paar pvp Teile, also sollte
reichen um eine vernünftige wertung ( so 1900 ) wieder zu erspielen ^^


----------



## Schak (28. November 2007)

75k ehre und 5k arena punkte


----------



## pasaris (28. November 2007)

75k ehre   alle marken auf 100 
brauch aber nix >.<


----------



## Tommybee70 (28. November 2007)

Wen interessiert das hier???? Kinder Kinder Ihr braucht wohl immer ne Bestätigung wie toll Ihr seit.......


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (28. November 2007)

evvr schrieb:


> 74k ehre und 8k arena points >_<



haha maximum is 5k arenapunkte

hab gerade nur 9 arenapuntke und 74k ehre


----------



## Mortelstrike (28. November 2007)

Tommybee70 schrieb:


> Wen interessiert das hier???? Kinder Kinder Ihr braucht wohl immer ne Bestätigung wie toll Ihr seit.......




lass uns halt die freude  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cazor (28. November 2007)

Tommybee70 schrieb:


> Wen interessiert das hier???? Kinder Kinder Ihr braucht wohl immer ne Bestätigung wie toll Ihr seit.......


hm? hab auch null Ehre und so und freu mich trotzdem mit denen, sei doch net neidisch


----------



## lifestyle4life (28. November 2007)

2k Ehre und 0k Arenapunkte... Dafür nen real life 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (28. November 2007)

wie alle nonskill arena gimps sich das s1 durch bg hüpfen holen! xD

[/ironie]

kommt mir aber schon ein bischen so vor! :/


----------



## Zorrak (28. November 2007)

MIt dem Mage 27k Ehre und knapp 17k mit dem Pala.
Mage bekommt nen neuen Stab und der Pala ne Hose.

Btw: Serverdown bis 12:00 Uhr verlängert


----------



## KICKASSEZ (28. November 2007)

sLy.Gaming schrieb:


> 28k Ehre und 2200 arena punkte => 2 s1 teile und 1 s2 teil
> 
> wann genau sind die server wieder on? Erst genau um 11 uhr oder kanns sein dass sie schon bissel vorher on kommen?



du süchtiger junge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wart doch diese paar minuten noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixtenF (28. November 2007)

Zorrak schrieb:


> Btw: Serverdown bis 12:00 Uhr verlängert


wirklich?


----------



## EneasArygos (28. November 2007)

75k Ehre, 5k Arenapunkte und nen Drachen im Briefkasten /angeben off


----------



## Truefive (28. November 2007)

mindestens X_x


----------



## rambule (28. November 2007)

10 mins ich hoff Bliz is Pünktlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tregas (28. November 2007)

schick schick ...server erst ab 12 uhr on ...haha für alle die gierig sind sich neue items zu holen 


wenn einer flamt sag ich einfach HEUL DOCH"


----------



## Cazor (28. November 2007)

Zorrak schrieb:


> Btw: Serverdown bis 12:00 Uhr verlängert


ui von mir aus kann das noch ne Weile so gehn hier ihr Ärmsten


----------



## Truefive (28. November 2007)

ohhh noez Eneas der Gimp xDD lern Priester zu spielen xDDD


----------



## Tja (28. November 2007)

Tommybee70 schrieb:


> Wen interessiert das hier???? Kinder Kinder Ihr braucht wohl immer ne Bestätigung wie toll Ihr seit.......



Na was wird wohl der tiefere Sinn dahinter sein? Richtig, Wartezeit vertreiben.

btw. seidseit.de FTW


----------



## Efgrib (28. November 2007)

AlloyP schrieb:


> erden sich schon ausgehen.




häh???


----------



## Thug (28. November 2007)

lifestyle4life schrieb:


> 2k Ehre und 0k Arenapunkte... Dafür nen real life
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 oh hassu reallife und hockst morgens im buffed.de forum?
Meine Güte, gibt's ein Topic ohne diese "hirnlosen" Posts? Zeigt mir einen!


----------



## Bonya (28. November 2007)

Tja schrieb:


> btw. seidseit.de FTW



Würde sagen genatzt!^^


----------



## Cazor (28. November 2007)

Tja schrieb:


> btw. seidseit.de FTW



hihi den merk ich mir


----------



## Ronhill (28. November 2007)

Realm immer noch nicht on *kotz*

Hab 30k ehre und 800Arenapunkte,.. also leider nur 2 S1 teile -.-

Bis denne,


----------



## Mr_Richfield (28. November 2007)

evvr schrieb:


> 74k ehre und 8k arena points >_<



8k arena points geht nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ultranenime (28. November 2007)

ohnoez aka stygos???


btw, jetzt echt 12 uhr?


----------



## Cazor (28. November 2007)

Ders au gut:



Thug schrieb:


> oh hassu reallife und hockst morgens im buffed.de forum?
> Meine Güte, gibt's ein Topic ohne diese "hirnlosen" Posts? Zeigt mir einen!


----------



## Thorbardin (28. November 2007)

jetzt heist es erstmal:
Arschbacken zusammenkneifen und ne 1850er Wertung erarbeiten
*Den Heilerkolben haben will*
Und dann gehen sie dahin, die angesparten Arenapunkte....;-)


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (28. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sune111 (28. November 2007)

jo Serverup erst um 12 Uhr...mal sehen ob Blizz es schafft, wenigstens alle Server on zu bringen, oder obs wiedermal einige erst morgen oder so schaffen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixtenF (28. November 2007)

Thug schrieb:


> hassu


:-)


----------



## Dredlog (28. November 2007)

Tja Jungs und Mädels,

wird wohl nix mit 11:00 S1 ^^
Blizz verlängert erstmal auf 12:00 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cu


----------



## Linorate (28. November 2007)

73,3k ehre und 500 Arena punkte, von allen schlachtfeldern 100 Marken

ganzes S1 set wird mein gehören 

nur scheisse das mein acc gestern abgelaufen ist xD


HF beim Ehre farmen und set kaufen


----------



## ultranenime (28. November 2007)

omfg -.- , die sollten das nachts machen das die realms spätestens 7uhr wieder erreichbar sind, dann kann ich vor der arbeit wenigestens noch zocken


----------



## Thorbardin (28. November 2007)

Naja, solange die Server heute abend um 19 Uhr online sind, ist alles gut,
da gehts nach ZA


----------



## Ronhill (28. November 2007)

Da steht MAXIMAL 12Uhr ihr Gimps


----------



## Kusownik (28. November 2007)

Iher seid krank

75k ehre 3759 arena


----------



## Freelancer (28. November 2007)

evvr schrieb:


> 74k ehre und 8k arena points >_<



8k Arena punkte geht nicht soviel ich weiß gehen nur 5000 Arena points

ich hab 33k ehre und 2k arena pionts ^^ und halt von allen bg 100 marken 

leider auf dem falschen char weil mich der mist nicht mehr verbessert für pve 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 werde wohl nur die s2 brust gegen die neue s3 austauschen und evtl noch den Heilhammer holen aber dafür muß ich dann noch 1-2 woche arena zocken ^^

gogo 3min will shoppen gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit nix 11uhr shoppen fu wohl erst ab 12uhr heul


----------



## Cazor (28. November 2007)

ultranenime schrieb:


> omfg -.- , die sollten das nachts machen das die realms spätestens 7uhr wieder erreichbar sind, dann kann ich vor der arbeit wenigestens noch zocken


hihi, vor der Arbeit zocken is auch krank^^


----------



## SixtenF (28. November 2007)

ultranenime schrieb:


> omfg -.- , die sollten das nachts machen das die realms spätestens 7uhr wieder erreichbar sind, dann kann ich vor der arbeit wenigestens noch zocken


nachts? da muss ich doch allies hauen :-)


----------



## ultranenime (28. November 2007)

wo auch immer du das max gelesen hast


----------



## Schuss (28. November 2007)

Thorbardin schrieb:


> Naja, solange die Server heute abend um 19 Uhr online sind, ist alles gut,
> da gehts nach ZA



Wayne ZA? Vorallem heute?
Max need neue imba EpixXx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So, wer nen Vorschlag was ich die "Stunde" jetzt noch mach? T_T


----------



## 2Pac (28. November 2007)

Hmm da hat wohl ein GM wieder auf den falschen Knopf gedrückt und nachher steht die Bude wieder unter Wasser...
Max75k Ehre und 13xx Arenapunkte aber werden gespart auf Helm :O


----------



## Mortelstrike (28. November 2007)

Kusownik schrieb:


> Iher seid krank
> 
> 75k ehre 3759 arena




Iher?


----------



## Cazor (28. November 2007)

hm?


----------



## ink0gnito (28. November 2007)

75k ehre seit 3 wochen, und 3k arena pkt, S3 komme!dein wille geschehe!


----------



## 2Pac (28. November 2007)

Cazor abyssicher rat du banane xD


----------



## Ronhill (28. November 2007)

naja egal,.. hab meinen Krieger jedenfalls Area 52 vorm Arenafutzi geparkt *g*
Somit erspar ich mir gleich schon die fliegerei^^


----------



## Cazor (28. November 2007)

2Pac schrieb:


> Cazor abyssicher rat du banane xD


gründet die Gilde: Jugonhasser!! hihi


----------



## Bellinzona (28. November 2007)

wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Erst ab 12 Uhr sind die Server on ,wenn Blizz es schafft und nicht noch bis Nachmittags verlängert^^


----------



## Anomonos - Onyxia (28. November 2007)

75k ehre und 4,7k arena points! und ic hohl mir wieder nichts ! brauch den kram ja net, mach das nur just for fun! aber server kommen erst so um 12 uhr wieder on!


----------



## lavidia (28. November 2007)

ultranenime schrieb:


> wo auch immer du das max gelesen hast



steht da...


----------



## Nooki (28. November 2007)

20k ehre 5k arena punkte =  3  s3 items und  ein normales ;O


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (28. November 2007)

Anomonos schrieb:


> 75k ehre und 7,7k arena points! und ic hohl mir wieder nichts ! brauch den kram ja net, mach das nur just for fun! aber server kommen erst so um 12 uhr wieder on!




wie sie alle arenapuntke verschwenden. 5k is maximum, das man in neue season mitnehmen kann,


----------



## Heinzitaur (28. November 2007)

Anomonos schrieb:


> 75k ehre und 7,7k arena points! und ic hohl mir wieder nichts ! brauch den kram ja net, mach das nur just for fun! aber server kommen erst so um 12 uhr wieder on!




Soso der nächste mit über 5000 Arenapunkten...ihr habts echt drauf... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sturmi (28. November 2007)

evvr schrieb:


> 74k ehre und 8k arena points >_<




Lüge.. du kannst nicht mehr als 5000 Arena Punkte haben! Da sag ich mal selfowned!


----------



## j1nzo (28. November 2007)

2500 arena points 
45k ehre
meine fresse freu ich mich auffe neue saison


----------



## Homerius (28. November 2007)

ich hab mir erst vor ein paar Tagen den Raptor geholt XD


----------



## DarkLiopher (28. November 2007)

Mortelstrike schrieb:


> Iher?




aber echt manchmal hat man das gefühl das WoW nur noch aus Arena Set und PVP besteht.. dabei bietet es auch viel drum herum...

Ich mach ab und zu gerne PVP aber mir sind Instanzen und Raids doch noch um einiges Lieber als dieses ständige rumgezerge  auf BGs und in Arenen...^^

aber gespannt aufs  Arena3 Set bin ich auch so ist das nicht .. kann mir bei 2 Chars immerhin schon ein Teil leisten jeweils ...


----------



## 2Pac (28. November 2007)

Gibts net nen neuen Arenarang oder so?


----------



## Thug (28. November 2007)

ok, da wir jetzt noch ne stunde länger  gemeinsam das Forum unsicher machen  BTT:
Ich hab schätze ich nur 1600Arenapunkte heute, und circa 13k Ehre, hab mir letzte Woche noch für 17k die Insignie  mit Abhärtung geholt,  die musste ich einfach haben.. Naja, dank den tollen daily BG Quests und dem jetzt so tollen AV  machts wieder richtig Laune, muss ich sagen  *gg


----------



## Cazor (28. November 2007)

2Pac schrieb:


> Gibts net nen neuen Arenarang oder so?



Ja, Iher, steht dann:

Iher Jugonas


----------



## Mortelstrike (28. November 2007)

Cazor schrieb:


> Ja, Iher, steht dann:
> 
> Iher Jugonas



rofl


----------



## Bloodeye (28. November 2007)

75000 Ehrenpunkte und 4000 Arenapunkte

und alle Marken überfüllt^^


----------



## ~Healer~ (28. November 2007)

Mir ist nur "Champion der Naaru" bekannt.


----------



## Ambraka (28. November 2007)

Fatsch schrieb:


> hrhr,
> <-50k Ehre
> <-5k Arena Points




lol wozu braucht man 50k ehre wenn man 5k arena hat  omg du aufschneider garnix haste

<--- 62k
60 Auge
50 Arathi
100 Alterac
30 Warsong


----------



## SixtenF (28. November 2007)

2Pac schrieb:


> Cazor abyssicher rat du banane xD


du wollen haue?


----------



## 2Pac (28. November 2007)

champion der naaru is black tempel vorq 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pomela (28. November 2007)

da müsst ihr wohl nochmal 50 mins warten...


----------



## Mortelstrike (28. November 2007)

2Pac schrieb:


> champion der naaru is black tempel vorq
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Echt? dachte die alte für Auge des Sturms


----------



## Cazor (28. November 2007)

Pomela schrieb:


> da müsst ihr wohl nochmal 50 mins warten...


das nenn ich ma ne anständige Signatur


----------



## Xantamek (28. November 2007)

öhm
Mage hat 4k ehre (brauch sowieso kein s1 mit dem hat schon volles s2^^) und 5k arenapkt... endlich den stab^^
Krieger hat ca 30k ehre (brauch au kein s1 rüssi)von ehre die fury waffen holn muha und 5k arenapkt ersma s2 2h waffe kaufen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Linorate (28. November 2007)

muss mir nacher kurz die prepaid card kaufen. hab ja bis 12 zeit xD


*hofft das Lohn aufem konto angekommen ist*


need better equip für meinen ehemaligen Main


----------



## DTninja (28. November 2007)

Freshman123 schrieb:


> Ich nehme wohl so 30k Ehre und 2,5k Areana Punkte.
> 
> Es reicht jedenfalls für 3 Teile, habe aber schon ein paar pvp Teile, also sollte
> reichen um eine vernünftige wertung ( so 1900 ) wieder zu erspielen ^^





2,4k Arena points und 15k Ehre - Werde mir s2 main Kolben und S1 Hose hollen Tag Später die s1 brust


----------



## Keeral (28. November 2007)

Ronhill schrieb:


> Da steht MAXIMAL 12Uhr ihr Gimps




Da steht wir gehen von 12 Uhr aus , obergimp


----------



## Kastenfrosch (28. November 2007)

Champion der Naruu bekommt man wenn man für TK und SSC attuned ist...


btw warum sind die Server nich on?


----------



## chaoskarl87 (28. November 2007)

16k ehre und 1400 arena pkt

Und die Server sind immer noch down hmpf

Das heisst s1 Hose und s2 schultern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muss in 45 minuten nochmal los.

Blizz Hurry Up

Sonst wirds vor heut abend nix xD

lg


----------



## Nahal (28. November 2007)

evvr schrieb:


> 74k ehre und 8k arena points >_<



kann man nicht nur 5k arena mitnehmen? OO

Naja ich hab 1,8k Arena und 20k Ehre. 
Mal sehen was sich machen lässt^^


----------



## The Anvil (28. November 2007)

5000 Ehre und rund 1500 Arenapunkte. Holen werd ich mir heute nur die S3-2h-Kriegsaxt.


----------



## Thorgun (28. November 2007)

Ich werd mir die Arena 1 Schultern holen und noch ca. 10 gute Arena Spiele machen müssen um mir die Arena 3 Brust zu holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mortelstrike (28. November 2007)

The schrieb:


> 5000 Ehre und rund 1500 Arenapunkte. Holen werd ich mir heute nur die S3-2h-Kriegsaxt.



Die kostet leider 3750^^


----------



## 2Pac (28. November 2007)

Wer langeweile hat gibt ma bei myvideo wow song ein und singt nebenbei mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fireleaf (28. November 2007)

Habe nicht Durchgeblättert, aber jetz steht da bis um 12.00 Uhr...
Und WO wird der S1 Händler gegen Ehre stehen?


----------



## SixtenF (28. November 2007)

Mortelstrike schrieb:


> Die kostet leider 3750^^


nicht fuer hunters :-)


----------



## chaoskarl87 (28. November 2007)

The schrieb:


> 5000 Ehre und rund 1500 Arenapunkte. Holen werd ich mir heute nur die S3-2h-Kriegsaxt.



Schaut wohl schlecht aus mit der s3 2h axt du brauchst ne persönliche wertung von 1850 und die waffe kostet wenn ich mich net ihre 3750 arena pkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldMastermind (28. November 2007)

The schrieb:


> 5000 Ehre und rund 1500 Arenapunkte. Holen werd ich mir heute nur die S3-2h-Kriegsaxt.


brauch man für die keine persönliche Wertung?


----------



## Mortelstrike (28. November 2007)

SixtenF schrieb:


> nicht fuer hunters :-)



Stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixtenF (28. November 2007)

chaoskarl87 schrieb:


> Schaut wohl schlecht aus mit der s3 2h axt du brauchst ne persönliche wertung von 1850 und die waffe kostet wenn ich mich net ihre 3750 arena pkt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wieder falsch wenn er nen hunter hat. gleiche waffe 1000 punkte keine wertung :-) HUNTAAAITEM


----------



## OldMastermind (28. November 2007)

chaoskarl87 schrieb:


> Schaut wohl schlecht aus mit der s3 2h axt du brauchst ne persönliche wertung von 1850 und die waffe kostet wenn ich mich net ihre 3750 arena pkt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ah ok danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Hier wird ja schneller geantwortet als man schreiben kann^^


----------



## Antje-Maus (28. November 2007)

Habe 50K ehre mir ersammelt
und werde mir erst den stab für mein Schattenpriester holen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bishop13 (28. November 2007)

The schrieb:


> 5000 Ehre und rund 1500 Arenapunkte. Holen werd ich mir heute nur die S3-2h-Kriegsaxt.



Du weisst, dass die eine persönliche Arenawertung  von 1850 voraussetzt?!

Dann viel Spass beim erreichen derselben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Bist Du Hunter?)


----------



## Glandrim (28. November 2007)

hmmm leider nur 30k ehre und 3k arena aber reicht ja für

S3 Helm
S3 Handschuhe
PVP Stiefel
PVP Armschienen

sollte sich aber auch gut mit den alten PVP items ergänzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oHa510 (28. November 2007)

75k Ehre
4,5k Arena


----------



## Nanea-Huntress (28. November 2007)

Es gab doch mal ne Übersicht im Netz was was kostet...wäre nice, wenn Ihr mal so erzählt was was so aus der Season1 kostet..für so einen Noob wie mich.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cazor (28. November 2007)

Linorate schrieb:


> muss mir nacher kurz die prepaid card kaufen. hab ja bis 12 zeit xD
> *hofft das Lohn aufem konto angekommen ist*
> need better equip für meinen ehemaligen Main



Alter, dein comment hat mir den Abend gerettet:

Spielzeit läuft ab:  28 November 07 18:26 CET 

danke und nich rumerzählen


----------



## Schimpansky (28. November 2007)

Kann man sich eigentlich die s1 waffen ab heute auch mit ehre kaufen?

mfg


----------



## Freelancer (28. November 2007)

2Pac schrieb:


> champion der naaru is black tempel vorq
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Falsch das war mal der ssc und Auge zugang 

Bt vorquest ist was anderes und zwar diese quest reihe 

Schrifttafeln von Baa'ri (Tablets of Baa'ri)
Oronu der Älteste (Oronu the Elder)
Die Verderber der Aschenzungen (The Ashtongue Corruptors)
Der Kerker des Wächters (The Warden's Cage)
Ein Beweis der Treue (Proof of Allegiance) [250 Ruf]
Akama [25 Ruf]
Seher Udalo (Seer Udalo) [250 Ruf]
Ein mysteriöses Omen (A Mysterious Portent) [250 Ruf]
Die Terrasse von Ata'mal [250 Ruf] (Gruppe)
Akamas Versprechen (Akama's Promise) [1.000 Ruf]

An dieser Stelle scheint die Questreihe zu enden. Das ist für den Gruppenteil der Questreihe auch richtig. Der Schlachtzugteil geht jedoch weiter, wenn ihr in der Höhle des Schlangenschreins Tiefenlord Karathress bezwungen habt. Denn dort trefft ihr auf Seher Olum, der den Schwarze Tempel Teil startet:

Das gefährdete Geheimnis (The Secret Compromised) [350 Ruf]
Die List der Aschenzungen (Ruse of the Ashtongue) [500 Ruf]
Ein Artefakt aus der Vergangenheit (An Artifact From the Past)
Die Seelengeisel (The Hostage Soul)
Zutritt zum Schwarzen Tempel (Entry Into the Black Temple)
Ein Ablenkungsmanöver für Akama (A Distraction for Akama)


Zum Abschluss der Vorquestreihe erhaltet ihr endlich das Medaillon von Karabor. Die Questreihe selbst geht jedoch im Inneren der Schlachtzug-Instanz mit "Sucht die Aschenzungen auf" weiter.


Für Ein Artefakt aus der Vergangenheit (An Artifact From the Past) braucht man natürlich den zugang zum Hyjalgipfel diesen bekommt man aber auch nur durch eine quest reihe

Die Vorquestreihe startet streng genommen am Eingang der Höhlen der Zeit, mit der Quest "Zum Hort des Meisters". Wobei dieser Teil noch relativ wenig mit der eigentlichen Quest zu tun hat. Nichts desto trotz müsst ihr zunächst der normalen Geschichte der Höhlen der Zeit folgen und somit zunächst Thrall aus Durnholde befreien und anschließend Medivh helfen das Dunkle Portal zu öffnen.

Daraufhin könnt ihr die eigentliche Quest "Die Phiolen der Ewigkeit" von Soridormi annehmen. Sie läuft im Uhrzeigersinn um die Plattform in der Mitte der Höhlen der Zeit. Sie erzählt euch wie Illidan durch eine der sieben Phiolen der Ewigkeit einen zweiten Brunnen der Ewigkeit erschuf und bittet euch zwei der verbleibenden sechs wiederzubeschaffen. Diese Phiolen befinden sich ungünstigerweise jedoch in den Händen von Kael'thas Sonnenwanderer (Endboss des Auges) und Lady Vashj (Endboss der Höhle des Schlangeschreins).

Nach Abschluss dieser Quest genießt ihr einen freunlichen Ruf bei den Wächtern der Sande und könnt somit den Hyjalgipfel betreten.

Das ist der nette BT vorquest ^^ wobei auge und ssc ja keinen zugang mehr brauchen ^^

Eine stunde sinnvoll nutzen und der community was beibringen gruß Simja schami aus leidenschaft ^^


----------



## Xantamek (28. November 2007)

@ Freelancer...
FREAK^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixtenF (28. November 2007)

hunter
normal


----------



## Nanea-Huntress (28. November 2007)

Schimpansky schrieb:


> Kann man sich eigentlich die s1 waffen ab heute auch mit ehre kaufen?
> 
> mfg



Meiner Meinung nach ja..aber wie gesagt..bin manchmal auch ein kleiner Noob, weil ich nicht die Zeit habe mich so intensiv damit zu beschäftigen wie andere Leute *zwinker*


----------



## chaoskarl87 (28. November 2007)

OldMastermind schrieb:


> ah ok danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


leider ja hab deinen Post gesehen hab 10 sek getippt und siehe da da haben sich schon 5 Leute dazwischen gedrängt xD

Wir sind wohl net die einzigsten die auf die Realms warten und Ihre Freizeit und vor Freude bei Buffed.de auslassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke Buffed für diese geile Community 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg

EDIT:



> ZITAT(Schimpansky @ 28.11.2007, 11:25) *
> 
> Kann man sich eigentlich die s1 waffen ab heute auch mit ehre kaufen?
> 
> ...



ja kannst du die kosten alle so um die 30k Ehre rum 

mfg


----------



## Glandrim (28. November 2007)

Nanea-Huntress schrieb:


> Es gab doch mal ne Übersicht im Netz was was kostet...wäre nice, wenn Ihr mal so erzählt was was so aus der Season1 kostet..für so einen Noob wie mich..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




schau mal auf mmo-champion.com. da war irgendwo ne "Preisliste"


----------



## Mortelstrike (28. November 2007)

@ Freelancer

<3!


----------



## Denji (KdV) (28. November 2007)

I love Mittwochs Spam...
*sucht die Meister mit dem großen Schloss*

Grüße Denji


----------



## Schimpansky (28. November 2007)

Dann bin ich ja gerettet und die anderen auch die kein arena team finden xD

ich weiß ned iwie spielt jeder arena ausser mir.. pf..

aber jetzt ist ja s1 für ehre zu kaufen

mein rouge wird nicht untergehen ^^

mfg


----------



## Bigdogy (28. November 2007)

Das komplette S1 SET Kostet 65250 Ehre + 100 Arahti abzeichen und 30 Kriegs......

Kopf       14500 + 30 Arahti
Brust      14500 + 30    ``
Schulter  11250 + 20    ´´
Hand      10500 + 20     ´´
Hose      14500 + 30 Kriegs......


----------



## chaoskarl87 (28. November 2007)

Glandrim schrieb:


> schau mal auf mmo-champion.com. da war irgendwo ne "Preisliste"



Atlas loot wäre auch noch eine möglichkeit und wenn ich mich net Ihrre hat buffed.de auch schon die Preise der Items drin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## Yagilius (28. November 2007)

30k Ehre und 1120 A-Punkte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

30k Ehre für den S1 Stab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und die Arenapunkte spar ich für S3 stab.. dann wieder ewig Ehre farmen für S1 set -.-


----------



## Schimpansky (28. November 2007)

da wird wohl das arathibecken überfüllt sein ^^

mfg


----------



## Hipora (28. November 2007)

ja man braucht für alle waffen ein Persöhnlich werung von 1850 und für die schultern sogar 2k ist schon viel aber richtig so sonst laufen alle damit rum und keiner geht mehr richtig raiden ist halt nur für pvp leute die richtig rocken


----------



## 2Pac (28. November 2007)

bugdogy das stimmt aber net irgendwas is av sonst rennen ja alle allyz mit komplett arena rum :O


----------



## Xantamek (28. November 2007)

Bigdogy schrieb:


> Das komplette S1 SET Kostet 65250 Ehre + 100 Arahti abzeichen und 30 Kriegs......
> 
> ehm und weißte auch wie teuer die fury waffen sind? also auch an marken?


----------



## Traynor (28. November 2007)

9 Seiten in knapp na std...
die 100 sind doch machbar?^^


----------



## Glandrim (28. November 2007)

chaoskarl87 schrieb:


> Atlas loot wäre auch noch eine möglichkeit und wenn ich mich net Ihrre hat buffed.de auch schon die Preise der Items drin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




hmmm ... Atlas loot wenn die Server noch down sind *schmunzel* ... und auf buffed hab ich die Preise noch net gefunden, nur die items  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonya (28. November 2007)

Traynor schrieb:


> 9 Seiten in knapp na std...
> die 100 sind doch machbar?^^


Was muss das muss!!^^


----------



## Murie (28. November 2007)

75k  Ehre

4,2k Arena


freue mich aufs shoppen =)


----------



## Nanea-Huntress (28. November 2007)

Bonya schrieb:


> Was muss das muss!!^^




NA wenn die Server wieder on gehen, wird das rapide abnehmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und dann is mir wieder langweilig auf der Arbeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chaoskarl87 (28. November 2007)

Glandrim schrieb:


> hmmm ... Atlas loot wenn die Server noch down sind *schmunzel* ... und auf buffed hab ich die Preise noch net gefunden, nur die items
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mhh ich mein die Preise stehen drin wenn du das Item anwählst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber mit Atlas loot hast sicherlich recht da hab ich jetzt nicht dran gedacht hrhr

Hab gerade nochmal nachgeschaut auf buffed.de stehen in der Item Info die Preise drin!

Was sie in s1, s2 und s3 kosten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PallyPower01337 (28. November 2007)

Morientes schrieb:


> 5k arena points
> 74,9k ehre
> 
> und von allen BGs 100 marken



sehr gut vorbereitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hätte auch gerne mehr arena punkte mitgenommen :X


----------



## Furiaee (28. November 2007)

Braucht man für s2 schultern aus ne persönliche wertung?


----------



## Bonya (28. November 2007)

Furiaee schrieb:


> Braucht man für s2 schultern aus ne persönliche wertung?


ne


----------



## Bigdogy (28. November 2007)

Tipp einfach mal bei der seite hier auf suchen * des Gladiators * ein

Dann wird euch alles aufgelistet und da steht dann wieviele Abzeichen ihr braucht und ehre für Waffen und S1 Set.................


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (28. November 2007)

Furiaee schrieb:


> Braucht man für s2 schultern aus ne persönliche wertung?



nein

http://www.mmo-champion.com/index.php?topic=2593.0 da alle preise nochmal


----------



## Yagilius (28. November 2007)

2-Hand Waffen.: 27k Ehre und 40Alteracmarken
1-Hand Waffen.: 25k Ehre und 20Auge-des-Sturms-Marken

S1 Set.: 64k Ehre und 50Arathi, 50Alterac, 30Warsong!

Das sind die PREISE für S1!... 






Lg Yagilius


----------



## The Anvil (28. November 2007)

Mortelstrike schrieb:


> Die kostet leider 3750^^




Das glaube ich nicht, Tim!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 2Pac (28. November 2007)

die hätte lieber auf das kommende wochenende av machen sollen das jeder ehre farmen kann  
! aber net in der höhle stehen gelle !


----------



## Tungyl (28. November 2007)

20k ehre 0 areanpunkte und 40 marken av das is der helm von arena 1 langsam aber mit fortschritt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xantamek (28. November 2007)

ich glaub die fang an die server online zu setzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die spanischen sind gar net mehr da^^


----------



## Renda (28. November 2007)

60k Ehre
5k Arenapunkte

Gürtel, Schuhe, Ring 

S3 Kopf, Hände Hose




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Damba (28. November 2007)

jo stimmt da scheisst bestimmt gerade alles ab ^^


----------



## Xantamek (28. November 2007)

hoffen wirs mal net^^


----------



## SixtenF (28. November 2007)

Xantamek schrieb:


> ich glaub die fang an die server online zu setzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


bei uns fehlt auch die haelfte


----------



## 2Pac (28. November 2007)

Wenn ich mich einloggen will steht da Serververbindung unterbrochen komme gar net in serveransicht, das kann was werden -.-


----------



## Turkod (28. November 2007)

Yagilius schrieb:


> 2-Hand Waffen.: 27k Ehre und 40Alteracmarken
> 1-Hand Waffen.: 25k Ehre und 20Auge-des-Sturms-Marken
> 
> S1 Set.: 64k Ehre und 50Arathi, 50Alterac, 30Warsong!
> ...




Mainhandwaffen 18000 Ehre + 20 Marken, Offhandwaffen 9000 Ehre + 20 Marken!
http://www.mmo-champion.com/index.php?topic=2593.0


----------



## Mortelstrike (28. November 2007)

2Pac schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich einloggen will steht da Serververbindung unterbrochen komme gar net in serveransicht, das kann was werden -.-




bei mir auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xantamek (28. November 2007)

oje.... vllt kannse ja wieder rein wenn alle server wieder on sind...


----------



## Yagilius (28. November 2007)

Manche haben ja "imba" vorgelegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.. da wird man glatt neidisch *hehe*

65k Ehre und 5k A-Punkte sind ja mal geil^^


----------



## Freelancer (28. November 2007)

Nanea-Huntress schrieb:


> NA wenn die Server wieder on gehen, wird das rapide abnehmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du sollst Arbeiten und nicht buffed lesen gogo mach was für dein geld^^


----------



## j1nzo (28. November 2007)

warcraftmovies.com videos anschauen und von s3 träumen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hfftl gehen die jetzt mal on


----------



## 2Pac (28. November 2007)

Jetzt gehts wieder naja die 12min halten wir auch noch durch


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (28. November 2007)

Hmm hab 54k Ehre und je 100 der Bg Marken womit ich das Zweindschwert und das neue Halsband kaufen werde.

Dann noch 1400 Arenapoints die ich für die s3 Hosen sparen werde.

Aber eig. interessieren diese Posts ja niemanden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nanea-Huntress (28. November 2007)

Freelancer schrieb:


> Du sollst Arbeiten und nicht buffed lesen gogo mach was für dein geld^^



Na ich muss kreative Pausen einlegen..sonst geht gar nix.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (28. November 2007)

12? Bei mir sinds 14. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimród (28. November 2007)

so ma an die pvp junkies kann mir ma einer verraten wo es en halbwegs gescheiten realm gibt (allianz) wo man noch halbwegs gescheite bg´s hat (only pve)... seit dem letzten patch hat man zwar kurze wartezeiten auf unsrem pool aber dafür auch 90% loose auf den bg´s wo man eigentlich immer gewonnen hat ... 

need fun need pvp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klane_mieze (28. November 2007)

omg 4/5 Server auf die ich jemals gezockt habe sind nimmer in der Liste^^
1 lvl 5 Priester zum S1 holen? *lach*
Blizzard bringts echt immer zusammen Probleme einzubaun^^
lg Mieze


----------



## Cazor (28. November 2007)

Nanea-Huntress schrieb:


> Na ich muss kreative Pausen einlegen..sonst geht gar nix..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja, bin auch grad sööööhr creativ


----------



## Yagilius (28. November 2007)

Join Aman´Thul Horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... unter der Woche unter 3min Wartezeit und WE unter 30Sek. Wartezeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.. und zu 70% Win-Chance.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg


----------



## Xantamek (28. November 2007)

also bei mir auffn server (Alleria) gewinnt die horde in letzter zeit nurnoch.... neuerdings auch Alterac.... endlich einfacher av marken zu sammeln^^


----------



## SixtenF (28. November 2007)

Cazor schrieb:


> ja, bin auch grad sööööhr creativ


:-)


----------



## Chest (28. November 2007)

Und kurz bevor es losgeht nochmal ne angenehm blöde Frage wegen SuFu-Faulheit.. -->

S3Zeug ausschließlich erhältlich/anzugucken in der Area52? ..oder gibts nen zusätzlichen/anderen Goblin?


----------



## klane_mieze (28. November 2007)

Chest schrieb:


> Und kurz bevor es losgeht nochmal ne angenehm blöde Frage wegen SuFu-Faulheit.. -->
> 
> S3Zeug ausschließlich erhältlich/anzugucken in der Area52? ..oder gibts nen zusätzlichen/anderen Goblin?



Gadgetzan, Arena des Schergrats und Arena in Nagrad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


lg mieze


----------



## 2Pac (28. November 2007)

Weiß jemand warum die die Server von 3-11 (heute net) immer runterfahren und nicht von ca 1 bis 9 oder so


----------



## bjartskular (28. November 2007)

Chest schrieb:


> Und kurz bevor es losgeht nochmal ne angenehm blöde Frage wegen SuFu-Faulheit.. -->
> 
> S3Zeug ausschließlich erhältlich/anzugucken in der Area52? ..oder gibts nen zusätzlichen/anderen Goblin?



gibt auch in nagrand ,schergrat und noch wo händler... steht auf der einloggpage


----------



## SixtenF (28. November 2007)

13 server noch in der liste :-)


----------



## Nimród (28. November 2007)

Chest schrieb:


> Und kurz bevor es losgeht nochmal ne angenehm blöde Frage wegen SuFu-Faulheit.. -->
> 
> S3Zeug ausschließlich erhältlich/anzugucken in der Area52? ..oder gibts nen zusätzlichen/anderen Goblin?




es gibt in tanaris/schergrat und nagrand bei den arena´s auch einen


----------



## Coldblood25 (28. November 2007)

Steig ins Spiel ein und guck unter aktuelles ganz unten steh dazu die info


----------



## Mortelstrike (28. November 2007)

Chest schrieb:


> Und kurz bevor es losgeht nochmal ne angenehm blöde Frage wegen SuFu-Faulheit.. -->
> 
> S3Zeug ausschließlich erhältlich/anzugucken in der Area52? ..oder gibts nen zusätzlichen/anderen Goblin?





geh ruhig nach area 52 da wird wieder die hölle los sein^^  pvp server ftw!


----------



## oHa510 (28. November 2007)

kannst auch in nagrand und schergrat sowie gadgezan angucken bzw kaufen


----------



## Chest (28. November 2007)

..wieder was gelernt. ..so hab ich mich drum geschert =|

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klane_mieze (28. November 2007)

2Pac schrieb:


> Weiß jemand warum die die Server von 3-11 (heute net) immer runterfahren und nicht von ca 1 bis 9 oder so



keine Ahnung aber Gestern war Zb die Scherbenwelt mal wieder 2-3x down auf Lordaeron vl versuchens es endlich mal zu beheben?^^


----------



## Agrom (28. November 2007)

Yagilius schrieb:


> Join Aman´Thul Horde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Achja, das ist der sever, wo man als allie den doppelten Beitrag löhnt, gelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(spass)

Grüße,

Agrom


----------



## SixtenF (28. November 2007)

2Pac schrieb:


> Weiß jemand warum die die Server von 3-11 (heute net) immer runterfahren und nicht von ca 1 bis 9 oder so


weil ich um die zeit pvp mache :-)


----------



## Aureliea (28. November 2007)

68k Ehre 

5k Arenapunkte, Das gibt ein schönes neus epic set =)

...nur wann kommen die server on ? =(


----------



## Yagilius (28. November 2007)

Wir kommen vom Thema ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klane_mieze (28. November 2007)

SixtenF schrieb:


> weil ich um die zeit pvp mache :-)


würde ich gern nur mit 13 Server on und 1 davon wo ich ein Cha habe?^^ der aber eh offline ist^^
wo bleibt Lordaeron Rajaxx und co?
Glaubt Blizzard ich zockn Prister (lvl5) auf nen ausgestorbenen Server weiter?^^


----------



## 2Pac (28. November 2007)

1 server noch qul´thalas hahaha


----------



## Xantamek (28. November 2007)

oha nurnoch 1 realm online!!^^


----------



## Aureliea (28. November 2007)

es kann nur besser werden ^^


----------



## Cazor (28. November 2007)

Agrom schrieb:


> Achja, das ist der sever, wo man als allie den doppelten Beitrag löhnt, gelle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



moin Agrom und euch allen viel Spass gleich!


----------



## Galgameth (28. November 2007)

75k ehre
5k arena


----------



## mumba (28. November 2007)

wieso hab ich gewusst das die server eh nich bis 11uhr wieder on sind ...


----------



## Ronhill (28. November 2007)

ich kann mich denmal einloggen,.... die sollen schneller machen


----------



## klane_mieze (28. November 2007)

2Pac schrieb:


> 1 server noch qul´thalas hahaha


omg ! 
bringt Blizzard auch nur einen Patch oder die Wartungsarbeiten ohne Probleme über die Runde?^^


----------



## 2Pac (28. November 2007)

lol geile signatur das mit dem gnom


----------



## Aureliea (28. November 2007)

böse Grafik Galga


----------



## Xantamek (28. November 2007)

ich find die geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WWC_Angeldeath (28. November 2007)

meine uhr zeigt 12:02 Uhr und eure ? ^^ mist ...


----------



## 2Pac (28. November 2007)

Die solln den Stecker von Qul´Thalas ziehen... 12:02^^


----------



## Aureliea (28. November 2007)

*zitter* xD


----------



## klane_mieze (28. November 2007)

Xantamek schrieb:


> ich find die geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hm joa mach den Gnom Weiblich und du kickst meine pöse (absichtlich mit "p"^^) Gnomin herum^^


----------



## Sondea (28. November 2007)

75k Ehre und 2k Arenapunkte :/
Alle neuen S3 EhreItems und S3 Helm - gogo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serpilian (28. November 2007)

mumba schrieb:


> wieso hab ich gewusst das die server eh nich bis 11uhr wieder on sind ...




the same procedure as every wednesday....


----------



## WWC_Angeldeath (28. November 2007)

S3 Ehre Items ? LOL


----------



## Haimdal (28. November 2007)

5000 Arenapunkte , 75k Ehre.

Ring, Kette, Schuhe, Gürtel

heute Abend fix Rating auf 1850 spielen Waffen kaufen.
Freitag Ratig auf 2000 spielen.
Nächste Woche Schultern, dann gemütlich weiter mit knapp 1000 Arenapunkten die Woche.

Das größte Problem ist, dass die Enchanter völlig überlastet sind.


----------



## RockMortin (28. November 2007)

Ich ge auf eis 12 uhr und immer noch nicht on!!!

fun allem 100 Marken arena 10 K

Und Bgs 80 K °°    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dichtoschuki (28. November 2007)

23k ehre. ich werd mir vom arena 1 set die brust holen*freu*


----------



## 2Pac (28. November 2007)

NEIN bis 13h wartungsarbeiten
müsst wow neustarten dann seht ihr es OMFG


----------



## Anomonos - Onyxia (28. November 2007)

will zocken


----------



## oHa510 (28. November 2007)

lol geil


----------



## Datdark (28. November 2007)

na supi   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...da ruft mich gerade meine arbeit an das ich frei habe will ne runde zocken .. und wat is server noch net on ... *heul*


----------



## Mortelstrike (28. November 2007)

2Pac schrieb:


> NEIN bis 13h wartungsarbeiten
> müsst wow neustarten dann seht ihr es OMFG




Jetzt reichts, ich such mir ein strick^^


----------



## WWC_Angeldeath (28. November 2007)

Blizzard KOTZT MICH AN !! die sollen endlich vernünftige Leute einstellen, die auch was draufhaben ! wenn wir schon Geld bezahlen will ich auch Leistung dafür sehen !!!


----------



## ultranenime (28. November 2007)

neeeeein jetzt bin ich seid 7 uhr wach ....

gammel hier seid halb 11 im forum -.-


----------



## Cazor (28. November 2007)

2Pac schrieb:


> NEIN bis 13h wartungsarbeiten
> müsst wow neustarten dann seht ihr es OMFG



räum solange Bierflaschen weg, sollte mit der Zeit hinkommen^^


----------



## Luke32 (28. November 2007)

Grr .... Server kommt Online xD


----------



## Anomonos - Onyxia (28. November 2007)

OMG lol wollen wir wetten das die das noch einmal verlängern!


----------



## Anomonos - Onyxia (28. November 2007)

OMG lol wollen wir wetten das die das noch einmal verlängern!


----------



## Agrom (28. November 2007)

Cazor schrieb:


> moin Agrom und euch allen viel Spass gleich!




Hallo Cazor,

schön mal was von dir zu lesen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Viele Grüße,

Agrom


----------



## Risky (28. November 2007)

evvr schrieb:


> 74k ehre und 8k arena points >_<




lol es können nur 5k Arena Points mitgenommen werden ^^ oder angespart ^^... Du bist mein Held  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chest (28. November 2007)

Hab mich bis vor 6 Wochen etwa ein Jahr net mit PvP befasst.. Seh ich das richtig, dass das S1 die alten für Ehre zu bekommenden Sets ablöst? ..oder wirds da in naher Zukunft neue Ehre-Items geben, die vom Stand nicht aus ner Vor-Vorsaison stammen?


----------



## 2Pac (28. November 2007)

Ach man ich spiel jetzt ne Runde Gta SA mitn schönen 7er bmw cruisen 
PEW PEW


----------



## Yagilius (28. November 2007)

Na mit meinen schönen 30k Ehre und 40Alteracmarken hol ich mir den netten S1 Stab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dazu noch +40spelldmg und dann wars es ^^... aja 2 teile S2 hab ich schon nächste woche noch kofpteil holen und auf brust und beine sparen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.. bis ich die brust und beine habe Ehre farmen für Gürtel,Ring,Füße,Hals,und 2Schmuckstücke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wer braucht denn schon S3 wenns S2 billiger gibt^^.. außerdem hat S2 mehr Style als S3 für Hexenmeister jedefalls hehe...

Ich wette es wird bestimmt wieder bis um 21.00h dauern wie es schon einmal war vor 2-3Monaten.. boaa das war horror -.-


----------



## Opesus (28. November 2007)

Verschoben auf 12 Uhr -.-


----------



## Shånks1 (28. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da kommt bei mir die Schadenfreude hoch *ggg*
Ich warte auch schon sehnlichts drauf von der Arbeit nachhause zukommen, einzuloggen um mir dann die schönen sachen für Arena Punkte zu kaufen.

Das prob ist ich arbeite noch bi 18uhr -.-

Naja ^^ hoffe für euch wartenden das Blizz net wieder auf die Idee kommt bis 16 uhr Wartungsarbeiten durchzuführen.


Greetz
shånks


Und Hf mit den neuen sachen wenn die Server wieder laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beatboxx8989 (28. November 2007)

Opesus schrieb:


> Verschoben auf 12 Uhr -.-




verschoben auf 13 uhr -.-


----------



## Ronhill (28. November 2007)

DAS GIBT ES NICHT *kotz*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beatboxx8989 (28. November 2007)

Opesus schrieb:


> Verschoben auf 12 Uhr -.-




verschoben auf 13 uhr -.-


----------



## klane_mieze (28. November 2007)

Yagilius schrieb:


> Na mit meinen schönen 30k Ehre und 40Alteracmarken hol ich mir den netten S1 Stab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Blizzard istn Horror^^
bringen nie was af die Reihe ^^
und min 3x die Wartungsarbeiten verlängern war schon ooooooooft der Fall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ray-online (28. November 2007)

WWC_Angeldeath schrieb:


> Blizzard KOTZT MICH AN !! die sollen endlich vernünftige Leute einstellen, die auch was draufhaben ! wenn wir schon Geld bezahlen will ich auch Leistung dafür sehen !!!



Was viele anscheinend immer noch nicht wissen: TeliaSonera International Carrier ist der Betreiber der Europäischen Server. (Natürlich nicht vergleichbar mit dem amerikanischen Provider - soviel ich weiß AT&T - der seine Server immer auf dem neusten technischen Stand hält und auch sonst sehr zuverlässig ist).
Also nicht alles ist immer so wie es scheint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xantamek (28. November 2007)

ey die ham se nichmehr alle.... ers 11 dann 12 und jetzt 13uhr -.- ich kotz


----------



## chaoskarl87 (28. November 2007)

Wie Weihnachten heute alle warten auf die beschehrung xDD

Wart Ihr schonmal auf der Blizz HP die ist so überlastet da geht bei mir nix mehr xD


----------



## SixtenF (28. November 2007)

chaoskarl87 schrieb:


> Wie Weihnachten heute alle warten auf die beschehrung xDD


jo


----------



## Balduron (28. November 2007)

was regt ihr euch den so auf is geht schon ins dritte jahr und Blizzard lernt immernoch net dazu also immer mit der ruhe wir haben´s ihr ebend mit ein parr Kacknoobs zu tun die net wissen wie sie ihren job machen mussen 
mir tut´s bloß leide den scheiss immer mitzumachen da ich nunmal ne WoW freak bin aber naja Blizzard halt die können nix sogar mit ihren GM könnte die in WS nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destructo-Abbysicher-Rat (28. November 2007)

verschoben auf 13 uhr^^


----------



## camillo hehjo (28. November 2007)

> Ich ge auf eis 12 uhr und immer noch nicht on!!!
> 
> fun allem 100 Marken arena 10 K
> 
> Und Bgs 80 K °°




jop, wenn du vor deinem lügen gelesen hättest, dass man nur 5k arenapkte und 75k ehre haben kann, hättest du einfach bei arenapkten die hälfte abgezogen und bei ehre 5k ... dann hättest du glaubwürdiger gelogen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


naja ich hab 75k ehre und 4,5k arenapkte ... bin mir aber noch unsicher, was ich mir holen soll... denke s3 helm , s3 robe und s2 schultern ... oder s3 helm, s2 schultern und s2 spelldmg kolben ( wenn es denn so ist, dass heute s2 zum halben preis ist ...  so war es ja auch von s1 ---> s2 ) 
schaun wa ma


----------



## Atlantiana (28. November 2007)

70 k Ehre

2,5 k Arena points

mal schaun ob ich ne vernünftige Waffe bekomm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anomonos - Onyxia (28. November 2007)

Blizzard Mitarbeiter trifft server verwaltung Kritisch.............Server verwaltung DOWN...............LOOTS ???


----------



## DarkLiopher (28. November 2007)

ray-online schrieb:


> Was viele anscheinend immer noch nicht wissen: TeliaSonera International Carrier ist der Betreiber der Europäischen Server. (Natürlich nicht vergleichbar mit dem amerikanischen Provider - soviel ich weiß AT&T - der seine Server immer auf dem neusten technischen Stand hält und auch sonst sehr zuverlässig ist).
> Also nicht alles ist immer so wie es scheint
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich denke ja nicht unbedingt das es an der Technik liegt, die Server dürften in etwa gleich sein zu den amerikanischen ^^ und dort kommt es auch oft genug zu ausfällen..

Und wer mal als Serveradmin gearbeitet hat, weiß wie schwer man die Zeit berechnen kann, die gebraucht wird, um ein Problem zu beheben.


----------



## klane_mieze (28. November 2007)

Anomonos schrieb:


> Blizzard Mitarbeiter trifft server verwaltung Kritisch.............Server verwaltung DOWN...............LOOTS ???


*kicher*


----------



## WWC_Angeldeath (28. November 2007)

bei mir ist das problem, dass ich zwar schon genug ehre habe für den S1 Stab, ich aber noch net lvl 70 bin xD also los Blizzard ! ich will leveln !!!!


----------



## SixtenF (28. November 2007)

Anomonos schrieb:


> Blizzard Mitarbeiter trifft server verwaltung Kritisch.............Server verwaltung DOWN...............LOOTS ???


:-)


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (28. November 2007)

Blizzard ich liebe euch! 
Dann müsste man nicht arbeiten, aber sie brauchen wahrscheinlich den ganzen Nachmittag bis die Server wieder on sind. >.<

Ich seh es kommen:
Verschoben auf 14 Uhr! 
Wir danken für ihr (bei mir nicht vorhandenes) Verständnis...


----------



## Elements (28. November 2007)

Das gibt was wie die gaaaanz alten Zeiten mit den Serverwartungen ^^ wo se gleich den ganzen Tag ausgefallen sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja BTT:
Mit dem Twink

50K Ehre und 0 Arena


----------



## Cuni (28. November 2007)

never play on a patchday


----------



## Pustefix (28. November 2007)

Regt euch nicht auf, geht arbeiten. So wie ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin eh erst um 17:30 zuhause also wayne


----------



## melanne (28. November 2007)

ray-online schrieb:


> Was viele anscheinend immer noch nicht wissen: TeliaSonera International Carrier ist der Betreiber der Europäischen Server. (Natürlich nicht vergleichbar mit dem amerikanischen Provider - soviel ich weiß AT&T - der seine Server immer auf dem neusten technischen Stand hält und auch sonst sehr zuverlässig ist).
> Also nicht alles ist immer so wie es scheint
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




dennoch is blizzard dafür verantwortlich wen sie ihr server hosten und warten lassen.


najo 50k ehre und knapp 3k arena mal sehn für was ich mich entscheide


----------



## Xanie (28. November 2007)

25k ehre und 2300 arenapunkte - aber ich hab kA was ich mir holen soll s2 is schon voll und für s3 fehlt das rating (für die sachen die ich gebrauchen könnte davon) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anomonos - Onyxia (28. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oHa510 (28. November 2007)

lol


----------



## Gias (28. November 2007)

Haha verlierer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


arme opfer, dehen bestimmt schon einige durch *fg*
Ich sitz hier grad und chille, wow werd ich vor 18 Uhr eh nicht anmachen

btw "never play on patchday" mag zwar nicht immer stimmen
aber darauf warten das die server puenktlich online gehen
ist genauso gut wie im supermarkt darauf warten das dir jemand nen geldkoffer in die hand
drueckt XD


----------



## Ratzefatze (28. November 2007)

verschoben auf 15 uhr ^^


----------



## evvr (28. November 2007)

zu eurem sinnlosen gelaber mit 5k arena points daufer war das >_< hinter meinem text weil ich gestern netmehr zu kahm ca. 3k auszugeben


----------



## Thorgun (28. November 2007)

WWC_Angeldeath schrieb:


> Blizzard KOTZT MICH AN !! die sollen endlich vernünftige Leute einstellen, die auch was draufhaben ! wenn wir schon Geld bezahlen will ich auch Leistung dafür sehen !!!




Anscheinend arbeitest du selber nicht, sonst wüsstest du das es immer mal Probleme geben kann.

Mich kotzt es nur noch an das über Blizzard gemeckert wird. Ihr alle spielt dieses geniale Spiel was ohne Blizzard nicht möglich gewesen wäre. Wenn ihr Blizz wirklich so hasst, dann kündigt endlich eure Abos und spielt wieder Pokemon oder watt weiß ich ....

Wegen Wartung: Gut das ich eh bis 16:30 Uhr arbeiten muss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maage (28. November 2007)

3 twinks, zusammen 210k ehre + 9k arena^^
und dann ewig auf blizz warten... na herzlichen glückwunsch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (28. November 2007)

Von wegen geh arbeiten. Ich darf den nächsten Monat eh jeden Samstag bis 18:30 arbeiten, da geh ich doch nicht zur arbeit wenn ich krank bin. -.-


----------



## WWC_Angeldeath (28. November 2007)

Thorgun schrieb:


> Anscheinend arbeitest du selber nicht, sonst wüsstest du das es immer mal Probleme geben kann.
> 
> Mich kotzt es nur noch an das über Blizzard gemeckert wird. Ihr alle spielt dieses geniale Spiel was ohne Blizzard nicht möglich gewesen wäre. Wenn ihr Blizz wirklich so hasst, dann kündigt endlich eure Abos und spielt wieder Pokemon oder watt weiß ich ....
> 
> ...




Ich arbeite sehrwohl, habe diese Woche endlich mal Urlaub seit 6 Monaten und würd halt gern mal wieder ein bischen mehr spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Als Designer in Digital- und Printmedien arbeite ich auch meist von 7:00 bis 18 Uhr und dazu kommen häufig noch Überstunden also erzähle mir bitte nichts von wegen ich würde nicht arbeiten!


----------



## Tikume (28. November 2007)

Ca 70k Ehre und ca 2.5k Arena Punkte. Hatte mir letzte Woche schon die neue Insignie geleistet (echt nettes Teil).

Ich werd erstmal einkaufen gehn und mir Gedanken über meine Skillung machen. Urlaub hat schon was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorgun (28. November 2007)

WWC_Angeldeath schrieb:


> Ich arbeite sehrwohl, habe diese Woche endlich mal Urlaub seit 6 Monaten und würd halt gern mal wieder ein bischen mehr spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Gut, dann hast du wohl das Glück seit 6 Monaten mal wieder Urlaub zu haben, die Zeit kommt bei mir erst nächsten Monat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Klar ist das schon ein wenig ärgerlich wenn man endlich mal Urlaub hat, aber Aufregen bringt doch nix.

Es können immer mal ein paar Probleme vorkommen und das Blizz immer ein wenig länger brauch is ja sowieso bekannt.

Ob man jetzt die Items um 12 Uhr oder um 13 Uhr hat, who cares 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Punkt 12 läuft, bissle Nachrichten und dann geht die Zeit doch schnell um  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chest (28. November 2007)

Da wir ja noch nen Weilchen beisammen sind und anscheinend nichts besseres zu tun haben..: Erklärt mir mal jemand welche Voraussetzungen erfüllt sein müssen um die Arenatitel zu bekommen? (Herausforder, Gladiator..)
Und wie wird man "Champion der Naaru"?

Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anomonos - Onyxia (28. November 2007)

was meint ihr wie lang di eserver down sind wenn das addon erst mal kommt, 3 wochen?


----------



## WWC_Angeldeath (28. November 2007)

hab mir sowieso erstmal brötchen in den ofen geschoben, die wer ich gleich erstmal geniessen mit nem schönen kaffee und dazu ein bischen fernsehen, da ich eh davon ausgeh, dass die zeiten ncohmal verlängert werden ^^


----------



## Cazor (28. November 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ca 70k Ehre und ca 2.5k Arena Punkte. Hatte mir letzte Woche schon die neue Insignie geleistet (echt nettes Teil).
> 
> Ich werd erstmal einkaufen gehn und mir Gedanken über meine Skillung machen. Urlaub hat schon was
> 
> ...


Jetzt muss ich doch als pvp Noob ma fragen: es gibt ne neue Insignie? Haste ma nen Link?


----------



## klane_mieze (28. November 2007)

Anomonos schrieb:


> was meint ihr wie lang di eserver down sind wenn das addon erst mal kommt, 3 wochen?



keine Ahnung^^
hoffen wir mal nur 3 Stunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (28. November 2007)

Thorgun das ist ne tolle Idee. Leider geht das vor Warhammer 
rauskommt nur schlecht. :/ 

WoW ist momentan halt die einzige Zwischenlösung die Sinn macht. 
Ein neues mmo bis zur Erscheinung von WAR anzufangen macht wenig sinn. Denn sobald du dein Char wo auch immer hochgelvlt hast, kannste den Acc auch gleich wieder kündigen und dir einen neuen Char bei WAR hochlvln. 

Egal, eigentlich war es ja eh klar.


----------



## Angrimssohn (28. November 2007)

Also ich werde mir nachher die S1 Schultern holen *g*


----------



## Tikume (28. November 2007)

Cazor schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich doch als pvp Noob ma fragen: es gibt ne neue Insignie? Haste ma nen Link?



Keine neue, die gibts schon ewig (für mich halt neu ^^). Es gibt ja 2 Varianten: Die Billige und die für ca 16k Ehre. Und die erste hat 5 Minuten Cooldown, die 2te nur 2 Minuten.


----------



## gumor (28. November 2007)

13€ im Monat blechen und trotzdem keine Zuverlässigkeit was Ankündigungen angeht seitens Schneesturm... Zuerst verschieben sie die Season, die sowieso schon 2-3 Monate über ist, um 2 wochen und kriegens dann immer noch nich gebacken das zu einer angegebenen Zeit zu verwirklichen

wenn ich näd son freak wär, hätt ich wow schon längst in den wind geschossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hf noch beim warten


----------



## Balduron (28. November 2007)

ich werde mir das ganze s1 feral dudu set holen und den heißt es wieder 1 Woche lange ehre Farmen für den Streitkolben nebenbei noch Arena machen wegen dem s3 Stab da wird die zeit sehr lange sein und ne menge Kaffee und Energie Drinks geben


----------



## k!11u4 (28. November 2007)

Die "neue" Insignie (eigentlich Medallion) hat nicht nur 2 Minuten Abklingzeit, sondern auch noch 20 Abhärtung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thug (28. November 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Keine neue, die gibts schon ewig (für mich halt neu ^^). Es gibt ja 2 Varianten: Die Billige und die für ca 16k Ehre. Und die erste hat 5 Minuten Cooldown, die 2te nur 2 Minuten.



puuh, ich dachte schon^^   wie gesagt,  hab mir auch erst letzte Woche die "bessere" Variante geholt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 2Pac (28. November 2007)

Ich sehs schon kommen
Aus einem unbekannten Problem müssen wir die Server bis Donnerstag 14 Uhr down legen, da wir erst wieder einen Pc Spezialist aus Dubei einfliegen müssen der uns weiterhilft...
Hoffen wir es nicht, aber soll es nicht wenn alle Server zu lange down sind einen kostenlosen Spieltag geben, sowas gabs doch mal auf einem Server weil da immer was gemacht werden musste


----------



## ray-online (28. November 2007)

melanne schrieb:


> dennoch is blizzard dafür verantwortlich wen sie ihr server hosten und warten lassen.
> najo 50k ehre und knapp 3k arena mal sehn für was ich mich entscheide


Wie stelltst du dir einen Provider-Wechsel vor? Es müssten Millionen von Charakteren  auf neue Server übertragen werden... das würde Tage wenn nicht Wochen dauern... der ultimative GAU für Blizzard!
Und die Konsequenzen erst für viele Zocker: Die Konfrontation mit dem Reallife!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anomonos - Onyxia (28. November 2007)

Naja kann halt schon mal passieren das es teschnische Probs gibt, aber wieso IMMER BEI BLIZ ?????????????


----------



## Belsina5 (28. November 2007)

habe leider noch zu wenig ehrenp um mir was zu holen
aber wollte mir eh zeit lassen die 5 sachen die mir noch an epische kekse fehlen iss mir dann auch nicht so wichtig,denn die langeweile möchte ich danach ja auch vermeiden


----------



## ahau (28. November 2007)

gumor schrieb:


> 13€ im Monat blechen und trotzdem keine Zuverlässigkeit was Ankündigungen angeht seitens Schneesturm... Zuerst verschieben sie die Season, die sowieso schon 2-3 Monate über ist, um 2 wochen und kriegens dann immer noch nich gebacken das zu einer angegebenen Zeit zu verwirklichen
> 
> wenn ich näd son freak wär, hätt ich wow schon längst in den wind geschossen
> 
> ...



eula's und agb's lesen bevor du das nächste mal zum freak wirst. Dort steht im groben einfach drin das sie tun können was sie wollen und keine haftung für nichts übernehmen und alles was sie sagen nicht unbedingt stimmen muss. Das unterschreibst du brav bei jedem Patch ein paar mal und somit wird dir auch gleich die Grundlage entzogen dich aufzuregen ... also was solls, war persönlich eh froh über den aufschub, hab mir so mein ehrecap voll machen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mortelstrike (28. November 2007)

Schaut euch mal das video an^^Video


----------



## millakilla (28. November 2007)

Pustefix schrieb:


> Regt euch nicht auf, geht arbeiten. So wie ich auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



echt mal sind wahrscheinlich schon alle seid 11uhr 
am rechner und klicken wie bekloppt aufs einlogg knöpfchen...


----------



## Baffy (28. November 2007)

30k Ehre
2k Arena


----------



## Missii (28. November 2007)

ich hole mir nachher die brust, die schultern und die wurfwaffe vom s1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und vielleicht die s3 handschuhe wobei ich noch unsicher bin


----------



## Yarakus (28. November 2007)

Kann man Sets auch mischen? Etwa 2 Teile des Schreckenszwirnsets mit drei Teilen Teufelsgewebten fürn Hexer? Oder wurde das abgeschafft?


----------



## gumor (28. November 2007)

ahau schrieb:


> eula's und agb's lesen bevor du das nächste mal zum freak wirst. Dort steht im groben einfach drin das sie tun können was sie wollen und keine haftung für nichts übernehmen und alles was sie sagen nicht unbedingt stimmen muss. Das unterschreibst du brav bei jedem Patch ein paar mal und somit wird dir auch gleich die Grundlage entzogen dich aufzuregen ... also was solls, war persönlich eh froh über den aufschub, hab mir so mein ehrecap voll machen können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




whine trotzdem rum ;-)


----------



## k!11u4 (28. November 2007)

millakilla schrieb:


> echt mal sind wahrscheinlich schon alle seid 11uhr
> am rechner und klicken wie bekloppt aufs einlogg knöpfchen...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was für 'ne Vorstellung... Naja, da hab ich "Glück" dass ich erst eben von der Schule heimgekehrt bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klane_mieze (28. November 2007)

millakilla schrieb:


> echt mal sind wahrscheinlich schon alle seid 11uhr
> am rechner und klicken wie bekloppt aufs einlogg knöpfchen...



stimmt doch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kaffe trinken, Nachrichten lesen, Taschentücher holen, Forum vollbombadieren und nebenbei mal eben guckn ob der Server on ist^^
*hust**Taschenuch rauskram* *Tee schlürf* *Decke schnapp*
So ne Grippe kann lästig sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ratzefatze (28. November 2007)

millakilla schrieb:


> echt mal sind wahrscheinlich schon alle seid 11uhr
> am rechner und klicken wie bekloppt aufs einlogg knöpfchen...



oder F5 auf der realmstatusseite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chaospala (28. November 2007)

so eine scheiße... hätte nicht Schule schwänzen müssen, wenn die erst um 1 fertig sind =/


----------



## Cazor (28. November 2007)

Ratzefatze schrieb:


> oder F5 auf der realmstatusseite
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


F5 hier is lustiger


----------



## Raivenix (28. November 2007)

Mein gott ich will mir meinen s2 dolch hollen^^


----------



## GrantelBart (28. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  boah seit ihr toll =) -.-





Das Forum is nich da um da son müll zu posten oder?


----------



## k!11u4 (28. November 2007)

klane_mieze schrieb:


> stimmt doch nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wünsch dir gute Besserung!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorgun (28. November 2007)

Chaospala schrieb:


> so eine scheiße... hätte nicht Schule schwänzen müssen, wenn die erst um 1 fertig sind =/



Is nen Scherz oder ?


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (28. November 2007)

Grml nun muss ich mein s1 doch mit s2/s3 auswechseln. :/
Naja aber hol mir ja  schliesslich auch ein Arenaitem für Ehre. 

Ich sag nicht das s1 für Ehre zu kaufen sei ne schlechte Sache, es ist einfach viiiel zu billig.
Ne Zweihandwaffe für 27k? oO Die Rare hat 30k + gekostet.
Ich finde, die sollten schon 20-23k für ein Arenasetteil verlangen und 45k für eine Zweihandwaffe.

Ist ja schön wenn Leuts die keine Zeit zum raiden oder die Arena haben (was eigentlich eh jeder hat bei lausigen 10 Spielen die Woche) auch ein paar Epics bekommen.
Aber nun leider auch diejenigen, die einfach für jegliche Anstrengung zu faul sind. :/

So kann man das s1 nun schon fast nicht mehr würdevoll tragen, auch wenn man es sich damals in der Arena besorgt hat und ich mein jetzt nicht mit ner Wertung von 1400 ergammelt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oh der Post riecht irgendwie nach flames.. :/


----------



## k!11u4 (28. November 2007)

GrantelBart schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich denke schon..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ein Forum is ja generell da um Diskussionen zu führen und um sich zu unterhalten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klane_mieze (28. November 2007)

k!11u4 schrieb:


> Wünsch dir gute Besserung!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


danke K!11u4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vl hilft es ja ^^
*nen heißen Tee rüberschieb*
lg Mieze


----------



## Cazor (28. November 2007)

GrantelBart schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wer hat denn da so schlechte Laune?


----------



## Raivenix (28. November 2007)

Chaospala schrieb:


> so eine scheiße... hätte nicht Schule schwänzen müssen, wenn die erst um 1 fertig sind =/



Ehm sowas nenn ich Sucht!wie kann mann wegen WoW schule schwänzen?


----------



## Luke32 (28. November 2007)

Wie's aussieht gehen die ersten Server wieder online also macht euch bereit sollte nicht mehr lange dauern


----------



## fripon (28. November 2007)

56k ehre und ca 1500 Arena Pkt.

Spar auf s3 helm ;D

Für die ehre guck ich mir mal was ich mir hole^^


----------



## k!11u4 (28. November 2007)

klane_mieze schrieb:


> danke K!11u4
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*kost* mm lecker ^^ Ich mag besonders Pfefferminz- und Grüntee. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 2Pac (28. November 2007)

5mins waiting 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heavenstorms (28. November 2007)

Luke32 schrieb:


> Wie's aussieht gehen die ersten Server wieder online also macht euch bereit sollte nicht mehr lange dauern



lol..du schreibst was von server gehn on und hier ists plötzlich ganz still...hihi


----------



## k!11u4 (28. November 2007)

Heavenstorms schrieb:


> lol..du schreibst was von server gehn on und hier ists plötzlich ganz still...hihi



Hab auch grad nachgeschaut...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Leider noch keiner online.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klane_mieze (28. November 2007)

k!11u4 schrieb:


> *kost* mm lecker ^^ Ich mag besonders Pfefferminz- und Grüntee.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



war eigentlich ein Tee aus Frischem Ingwer Nelken Kardamom und Zimtstangen^^ aber egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


20 Min köcheln lassen abgiesen und geniesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Idealer Erkältungstee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*freut sich das er geschmeckt hat*^^


----------



## DarkLiopher (28. November 2007)

Anomonos schrieb:


> Naja kann halt schon mal passieren das es teschnische Probs gibt, aber wieso IMMER BEI BLIZ ?????????????




Man merkt das ihr nur echt auf Blizz rumhacken wollt...

Schaut euch andere  Internetanbieter, bzw Anbieter von Onlineaktivitäten an.. Wie oft kommt es bei Freenet, bei T-Online, AOL erst recht,  Webhostern wir 1 und 1 ...Strato, Hosteurope zu ausfällen, oder Microsoft mit ihren Bugs und sonst was...  

Das passiert da öfters als bei Blizz mit ihrem WoW.  Lernt auch mal bisschen zu relativieren und  lernt auch mal zu akzeptieren, das updates und Patches nie ohne Probleme  von Statten geht. Das hat nicht mal was mit den Fähigkeiten von Programmiern und Implementieren zu tun, oder vom WebAdmin oder ServerAdmin der sich ums System selber nur kümmert... 

wie bei jedem Code den man programmiert entstehen durch Implementation ungeahnte Probleme die erst auftreten und getestet werden können, wenn es implementiert wird.  Genauso wie bei Foren wie diesem, wo jeder Hack der eingebaut wird, jede Erweiterung  irrsinnige Probleme mit sich tragen.


Also macht doch mal hier ein cooldown, hakt nicht nur auf Blizz rum. Ja Man bedenke das die Spielwelten meisten so stabil sind das sie bis auf der wöchtlichen Down-Phase nur noch recht selten  Probleme haben und damit eine On Phase von mehr als 90% bekommen im Monat.  Und denke ihr könnt auch nur mal was besseres Machen als hier rumzuhängen und genervt zu warten..

geht an die frische Luft, trink nen Kaffee, besucht Freunde, geht was Lernen, oder gar arbeiten , oder arbeit suchen...

Natürlich ist das nervig das es verschoben wird bis die Server wieder on sind.. aber Blizz für alles, am besten noch fürs schlechte Wetter, einer schlechten Note oder sowas, schuldig zu machen, ist sinnfrei und unfair.

setzt euch selber mal an die Server, programmiert so etwas... dann werdet ihr sehen das dies kein leichtes unterfangen ist...


als Essenz einfach... regt euch nicht so auf, und  zeigt mehr toleranz


----------



## Luke32 (28. November 2007)

hehe zumindest steht er schon bei verbindung hergestellt also sollte es nicht mehr lang dauern....wenn ich das richtig sehe heißt verbindung hergstellt....das es eine verbindung zum hauptserver gibt nur die einzelnen server kommen noch


----------



## Tikume (28. November 2007)

Anomonos schrieb:


> Naja kann halt schon mal passieren das es teschnische Probs gibt, aber wieso IMMER BEI BLIZ ?????????????



Relativ einfach: Du hast vermutlich nie was anderes als Wow gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Arones- (28. November 2007)

Raivenix schrieb:


> Mein gott ich will mir meinen s2 dolch hollen^^



Joar ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 werde ihn mir heute nach der Arbeit glecih holen stehe scho mit meinem charr vorm Arena sachen verkäufer ^^  

Ehre: kp ned viel
Arena: 3400 müssten es atm sein.


----------



## Cazor (28. November 2007)

Heavenstorms schrieb:


> lol..du schreibst was von server gehn on und hier ists plötzlich ganz still...hihi


*winkt* bis später und hoffentlich kommt ihr on jetzt
ahja: verschont die armen Defftanks beim farmen mit eurem neuen Hammerequip^^
wir habens eh schwer und brauchen das G für Repp


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (28. November 2007)

> Wie's aussieht gehen die ersten Server wieder online also macht euch bereit sollte nicht mehr lange dauern



Verarscht! *schnief* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sowas macht man nicht! Nein, nein! Böser Kerl! *g*


----------



## K0l0ss (28. November 2007)

25k Ehre und 1,5k Arena...naja...auf S3-Hosen werde ich noch ne Woche warten...oder Handschuhe nehmen. Mal gucken. Aber die Non-Set-Epic-Schuhe sind drin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 2Pac (28. November 2007)

13 Uhr alle einloggen probieren


----------



## k!11u4 (28. November 2007)

klane_mieze schrieb:


> war eigentlich ein Tee aus Frischem Ingwer Nelken Kardamom und Zimtstangen^^ aber egal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hört sich interessant an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 'ne richtige Geschmacks- und Geruchbombe! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chest (28. November 2007)

"geht an die frische Luft, trink nen Kaffee, besucht Freunde, geht was Lernen, oder gar arbeiten , oder arbeit suchen..."




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heavenstorms (28. November 2007)

hmm...eigentlich schade  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mir hat der vormittag hier bei euch gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab zwar nur einmal was geschrieben aber immer fleissig mitgelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## e1ns (28. November 2007)

2Pac schrieb:


> 13 Uhr allein einloggen probieren




glaubst du doch nicht ernsthaft?


----------



## Magist (28. November 2007)

gibt eh gleich serverabsturz wenn alle drauf warten das server on gehen und dann alle gleichzeitig connecten


----------



## Yury (28. November 2007)

geht noch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klane_mieze (28. November 2007)

k!11u4 schrieb:


> Hört sich interessant an.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Aber es kratzt nimmer im Hals und er tut gut^^


----------



## Fortnax (28. November 2007)

75k ehre 1,5k arenapunkte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^ full s1 und 1 s3 teil!


----------



## Ratzefatze (28. November 2007)

bis die server wieder funzen, schaffen wir hier aber doch mit sicherheit noch ne 3-stellige seitenzahl. *g*


----------



## Yury (28. November 2007)

sau geil wie jedesmal wenn man f5 drückt ein neuer beitrag da is ^^


----------



## Thug (28. November 2007)

da steht  jetzt   13 uhr Pariser Zeit, also erst um 14 Uhr  :/   noch ne stunde spamming


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (28. November 2007)

Oke war doch richtig, aber irgendwie will es nicht! 
Glaub sind ein wenig viel Einlog-Versuche auf einmal! *g*


----------



## gumor (28. November 2007)

Thug schrieb:


> da steht  jetzt   13 uhr Pariser Zeit, also erst um 14 Uhr  :/   noch ne stunde spamming



seit wann ist paris andere zeitzone?


----------



## Luke32 (28. November 2007)

das wollt ich mich auch gerad fragen


----------



## Magist (28. November 2007)

> da steht  jetzt   13 uhr Pariser Zeit, also erst um 14 Uhr  :/   noch ne stunde spamming




warum 14 uhr? deutschland hat doch pariser zeit also 13 uhr gehts los


----------



## bishop13 (28. November 2007)

Thug schrieb:


> da steht  jetzt   13 uhr Pariser Zeit, also erst um 14 Uhr  :/   noch ne stunde spamming



Meines Wissen sind wir hier genau in der Pariser Zeitzone  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bitte Aufklärung, falls das nicht so ist...


----------



## k!11u4 (28. November 2007)

Yury schrieb:


> sau geil wie jedesmal wenn man f5 drückt ein neuer beitrag da is ^^



Hehe... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So machtvoll kann der Drang zur Kommunikation sein.. :}


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (28. November 2007)

Also bei mir ist kein Textfenster mehr da. 
Ich schafft es eifnach nicht einzuloggen. Kommt nach ner Weile ''Verbindung abgebrochen''. :/


----------



## Luke32 (28. November 2007)

so ist es .... wenn die serverarbeiten bis 11uhr gehen sollten und tatsächlich solange dauerten dann waren se 11 uhr pariser zeit 11 uhr bei uns


----------



## Premutos (28. November 2007)

Wie dem auch sei..
Von Wartungsarbeiten steht bei mir nichts mehr.. allerdings kann ich mich trotzdem nirgends einloggen... 
Naja, hab eh nur ca 15k Ehre und einige Marken... aber ich brauchs ja auch noch nicht, da ich erst 68 bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Jetzt steht da wieder was -.-


----------



## DarkLiopher (28. November 2007)

Pariser Zeit ist auch Belriner Zeit... also 13 uhr sollte 13 uhr auch in Deutschland sein...

 wenn da stehen würde

Londoner Zeit bzw Greenwich Time .. würde für Deutschland ne stunde mehr bedeuten.


----------



## Cazor (28. November 2007)

veraltete Addons laden nich vergessen


----------



## k!11u4 (28. November 2007)

Cazor schrieb:


> veraltete Addons laden nich vergessen



Ist kein neuer Patch im eigentlichen Sinne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder haste 'nen Addon runterladen bzw. installieren müssen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cazor (28. November 2007)

k!11u4 schrieb:


> Ist kein neuer Patch im eigentlichen Sinne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ist doch nach jedem zusätzlichen Content so. Addons sind deaktiviert. Sollte es diesmal nicht so sein auch ok.


----------



## Xantamek (28. November 2007)

omg rofl lol^^

hier ein bisschen zeit vertreib 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.cartoonland.de/archiv/achmed-der-tote-terrorist/ 
schauts euch an


----------



## sLy.Gaming (28. November 2007)

Cazor schrieb:


> veraltete Addons laden nich vergessen



danke! ^^ du hast mir grade wertvolle "wiederaus und wiedereinlogg-Zeit erspart ;-). Hätte ich ganz bestimmt vergessen =P


----------



## Pante (28. November 2007)

Kann mir noch nichts leisten .......Und funzt noch net      grüsse aus australien /Sydney^^


----------



## bleibda (28. November 2007)

lalalalalala


----------



## manjari (28. November 2007)

zomfg was machen die da bei Blizz?! Dann sollen die auch schreiben dass man sich erst um 14:00 einloggen kann ~.~


----------



## k!11u4 (28. November 2007)

Xantamek schrieb:


> omg rofl lol^^
> 
> hier ein bisschen zeit vertreib
> 
> ...



Göttlich!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Amusement vom feinsten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bishop13 (28. November 2007)

Es ist noch nicht ein einziger europäischer Realm on, ich fürchte, wir müssen uns noch länger gedulden. Wahrscheinlich kommt gleich die Nachricht "Wir erwarten, dass alle Realms ab 15h Pariser Zeit wieder erreichbar sein werden".

Aber das hoffe ich nicht, bringt sie on, Leute!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 2Pac (28. November 2007)

langsam könnts mal losgehen


----------



## Ebkor (28. November 2007)

So hoffentlich gehts bald wieder und dann allen viel Spass beim Zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ebkor - Der Mithrilorden - Hordenseite (70 Shami)


----------



## Thoor (28. November 2007)

Ehm ne man braucht ca gleich viel Ehre Pkte + Abzeichen für S1 wie für die R14:-)


----------



## Forenwriter (28. November 2007)

Das dauert;(... 
Buffed braucht ziemlich lange zum site laden ich gaub der thread belastet die seite schwer


----------



## Imbachar (28. November 2007)

Mim Krieger 47k Ehre 2357 Arena-Points
Priester 36k Ehre 3900 Arena- Points


----------



## Kel´Thuzat (28. November 2007)

es ist jetzt genau 13. 21 uhr..und die sind immer noch nicht fertig...also ..ich weis ja net was die da machen..aber...ich wundere mich nicht wieso die hälfte der spieler aufhören..

bin bei 5 k ehre und 1900 punkten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Imbachar (28. November 2007)

Mim Krieger 47k Ehre 2357 Arena-Points
Priester 36k Ehre 3900 Arena- Points


----------



## Einsam (28. November 2007)

nicht mal die serverstatus seite von eissturm geht mehr richtig.... es stehen (wie in wow selbst) keine server mehr drin


----------



## Belock (28. November 2007)

hehe also 13:00 Uhr is ja mal vorbei neue info nicht da, nächste Nachricht wird wohl 15:00 Uhr sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serpilian (28. November 2007)

Xantamek schrieb:


> omg rofl lol^^
> 
> hier ein bisschen zeit vertreib
> 
> ...




SILENCE!!!

I kill you!!


kannt ich zwar schon, aber zu geil^^


----------



## Spokki (28. November 2007)

bla bla SERVER DOWN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GEHT NIX !




Blzzard packt das nicht ,schwach echt schwache leistung 13.24 und nix geht !


----------



## Ronhill (28. November 2007)

Bin mir sowieso ziemlich sicher, das die Serververbindung direkt nach einem erfolgreichen Einloggen wieder abbricht, weil die Server down gehen^^

Naja,.. kann man nich viel machen -.-


----------



## Thug (28. November 2007)

gumor schrieb:


> seit wann ist paris andere zeitzone?






Magist schrieb:


> warum 14 uhr? deutschland hat doch pariser zeit also 13 uhr gehts los






bishop13 schrieb:


> Meines Wissen sind wir hier genau in der Pariser Zeitzone
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Leute, damit habt ihr schon Recht  aber  ich Berufe mich auf unsere Winterzeit, die Uhren wurden bei uns umgestellt, nicht vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Also um 14 Uhr...


----------



## Lafayette (28. November 2007)

30 min bis Season 3 Start...Stunden später , hehe


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (28. November 2007)

> Ehm ne man braucht ca gleich viel Ehre Pkte + Abzeichen für S1 wie für die R14:-)



Wie schon gesagt, sogar einies weniger. Wieso können die nicht nochmals +20k ranhängen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klane_mieze (28. November 2007)

thihi langsam kommen die ersten Offiziere ins msn/skype und jammern mit mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (28. November 2007)

Mhmmpf bei mir ist kein Blizz Textfenser mehr da. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kommt einfach jedesmal ''Verbindung unterbrochen''. :/
Das erste mal dachte ich glatt, ich könne mich einloggen, aber dann das., schade. 

Ahja tschuldigung wegen Doppelpost.


----------



## Luke32 (28. November 2007)

und in paris nicht oda was mein onkel wohnt in paris und da isses die selbe zeit wie bei uns


----------



## gumor (28. November 2007)

hm.. viele server on, aber nich meiner xD


----------



## Xantamek (28. November 2007)

wuhu die ersten server gehn


----------



## SixtenF (28. November 2007)

die ersten sind on


----------



## k!11u4 (28. November 2007)

klane_mieze schrieb:


> thihi langsam kommen die ersten Offiziere ins msn/skype und jammern mit mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nicht jammern.. man muss immer das Positive sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der link, der vorhin mal geposted wurde, is sehr zu empfehlen. Hier schick ich ihn euch nochmals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Take that!

Voraussetzung ist gutes englisches Sprachverständnis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xantamek (28. November 2007)

die ersten server ghen!!!!


----------



## Kusownik (28. November 2007)

server gehen on langsam


----------



## Nanea-Huntress (28. November 2007)

Auf Wiedersehen IHR Spamer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Viel Spass beim zocken..


----------



## Ronhill (28. November 2007)

Thug schrieb:


> Leute, damit habt ihr schon Recht  aber  ich Berufe mich auf unsere Winterzeit, die Uhren wurden bei uns umgestellt, nicht vergessen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Naja, das ist ja Ansichtssache *g*


----------



## k!11u4 (28. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Meiner ist noch nicht online... und das Video hab ich auch schon durch.. kenn jemand noch ein weiteres? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Oh.. ich seh grad.. ein paar Server sind ja doch on, wo ich Charaktere drauf hab... aber ich will, dass Gul'dan online geht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xantamek (28. November 2007)

ja einen moment ich suchs


----------



## Xantamek (28. November 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fccrd8cMKNA hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serpilian (28. November 2007)

k!11u4 schrieb:


> Nicht jammern.. man muss immer das Positive sehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





anschauen.. .viel zu lustig um hier unter zu gehen...


SILENCE!!!


----------



## In_sania (28. November 2007)

Habe 71k PvP Ehre und 4300 Arenapkt


----------



## k!11u4 (28. November 2007)

Xantamek schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fccrd8cMKNA hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Danke, schau ich mir gleich mal an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Serpilian schrieb:


> anschauen.. .viel zu lustig um hier unter zu gehen...
> SILENCE!!!



... I kill you! xD


----------



## Xantamek (28. November 2007)

hm meiner is au noch net on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Celarandil (28. November 2007)

Joa, bei meinem kann es auch noch dauern ^^ Dabei muss ich nun gleich los zum Friseur und wollte vorher noch Arena teil holn xD Also pls Server - geh kurz on xD


----------



## k!11u4 (28. November 2007)

Wegen dem Clip.. wieso einfach wenn es auch kompliziert geht.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja ^^


----------



## k!11u4 (28. November 2007)

*cheer* Gul'dan is online! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ronhill (28. November 2007)

YEAH meiner is jetzt (13.46h) on gegangen


----------



## Xantamek (28. November 2007)

hehe viel spaß^^


----------



## Xantamek (28. November 2007)

jawoll alleria au da viel spaß euch noch


----------



## Celarandil (28. November 2007)

so ein müll - es gab ja für die woche gar keine Punkte.. nun kann ich mir meine Handschuhe doch nicht holn =(


----------



## Thorgun (28. November 2007)

Wie es gab keine Punkte?


----------



## Fumaro (28. November 2007)

Kleine Frage:

Alle arbeitslos oder schwänzt ihr den Kindergarten, respektive die Schule?


----------



## Furiaee (28. November 2007)

wtf keine punkte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorgun (28. November 2007)

Jetzt erklärt mir doch mal warum es keine Punkte gab oder ob das nur noch nciht drauf gesetzt wurde...

Hätte für gestern um die 500 Punkte bekommen müssen ....


----------



## Furiaee (28. November 2007)

ich hoffe es gab punkte bin auf arbeit und kann nicht nachgucken


----------



## zirus_bubbles (28. November 2007)

Gabs die woche jetzt  keine arena pkt oder was wenn ja wieso das denn ich brauche 200 pkt bis s2 stab keine lust noch ne woche zu warten-.-


----------



## Celarandil (28. November 2007)

bei uns aufm server meinen voll viele, es gäb punkte.. allerdings habe ich auch keine Erhalten.. Ich weiß net was des soll.. dat wären meine  tollen Hände gewesen.. Ich hasse diese grünen Items =(


----------



## Fireleaf (28. November 2007)

SCHEISS ATLAS UND ATLASLOOT BOAH ICH WERD BEKLOPPT ICH HAB MICH DUMM
UND DÄMLICH IN DEM ARATHIBECKEN GEFARMT UND NUN BRAUCH ICH AUGE DES
STURMS MARKEN FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## k!11u4 (28. November 2007)

Also _ich_ hab' Arenapunkte erhalten. Soviel weiss ich. ;P


----------



## zirus_bubbles (28. November 2007)

Is hier wer vom realm "abysstischer rat" und weiß das er arena pkt bekommen hat?


----------



## egge (28. November 2007)

die frasge is nur ob jetzt die 70 k ehre für die s1 ausgeben oder die 2 -3 monte warten bis neuen addon dann is eh wieder alles crap 

weenn mann die ehre spart weis auch keiner ob man dann noch ehre eintauschen kann.?

mh schwere entscheidung


----------



## Thyphon (28. November 2007)

hatte
21,5k ehre und 1098 punkte..
nun glaid1 mainfaust
gladi2 offfaust..
mit je mungo..

+froi.. xD

btw:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so schauts da aus^^
im ehre dings @ sw isses auch net viel anders^^

mfg


----------



## Nanea-Huntress (28. November 2007)

Thyphon schrieb:


> hatte
> 21,5k ehre und 1098 punkte..
> nun glaid1 mainfaust
> gladi2 offfaust..
> ...



Dann erstmal GZ und ich hoffe, wenn ich nach Hause komme, ist es nicht mehr ganz so voll...mag kein Gedrängel beim einkaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorgun (28. November 2007)

Ich hoffe nur, dass wenn ich zu Hause bin meine Arena Punkte drauf sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann dürften mir nur noch ~200 für S3 Brust fehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thyphon (28. November 2007)

Nanea-Huntress schrieb:


> Dann erstmal GZ und ich hoffe, wenn ich nach Hause komme, ist es nicht mehr ganz so voll...mag kein Gedrängel beim einkaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



danke ich hoffe es auch für dich.. xD


btw.. @ Fireleaf
LOL.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorgun (28. November 2007)

Jetzt hört auf zu zocken und berichtet ob die Punkte da sind ^^


----------

